# Anyone been to Choc. River or Black Creek?



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't fished fresh water in a while. Thought about heading to the Choctawhatchee or Black Creek on Sat. or Sun. Anyone heard anything about either place? Its the first time my wife will have fished in the river, want to make it good so she will want to go back. She usually brings pretty good luck on the inshore trips, so I'm crossing my fingers. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Things should get good in both of those places in the next month!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard some descent reports. Not huge numbers (in the 30s), but prettty good size fish. Co-worker said the ones he caught last weekend were pissin all over the place, which he said is a sign of bedding season, but I don't know if there is any fact to that or not. But he's been panfishing for 30+ years, so I'm guessing there is some knowledge there, whether its fact or not, I'm going to have to go with it.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know their is a bass tournament over their this weekend. Alot of boats


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

really!.....dang it, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scubajoe (Apr 20, 2008)

There were alot of boats at Blackceek last weekend for the bass tournament. but I no problems with the guys fishing the tournament. I caught a few shell cracker and the males were pissing all over the boat. I actually met a few guys down there and they showed me a few places to fish. That was nice.


----------

